# ******List your public land success here******



## ALLBEEF (Sep 10, 2007)

List the name of the place, time, and what they were doing - What kind of area you were hunting?

Thanks


----------



## muddy_feet (Sep 10, 2007)

hahahahaah, 

I'll just post the GPS #'s to my WMA stands, also my duck holes with access points.

askdjf ajsd[foijaweij ajalj'aoisejha[woeit hag  should take you straight to both.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 10, 2007)

Wait you wrote them down in Chinese
You don't have to give exact locations - but they would be appreciated


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Sep 10, 2007)

like what WMA?


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 11, 2007)

I knew there wasn't any good public land


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 11, 2007)

There is plenty of good public land its jest toooooooo hot right now.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 11, 2007)

Pay - I know - there are some wonderful places to hunt on public land - People just want to keep there spots a secret - which I don't blame them.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 11, 2007)

Spot I have been hunt'n is slow last couple years. I may have to find me anuthern!


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 11, 2007)

I hear ya - Pay - I got a place that I been eyin mysef.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 11, 2007)

Heck, I'll share.  Ain't nobody crazy enough but me to want to drag a deer out of where I hunt anyways.  I hunt about a mile off the beaten path out at Sheffield WMA.  Saturday evening I was napping, I mean hunting, on a ridge over looking a creek bed.  I opened my eyes and in front of me were 2 Does, 1 Fawn and a 6 pointer (that i didn't see at first).  They were walking along the dry creek bed feeding.  I took one of the does only to realize the Buck was off to my left out of site.  I dropped her around 7:30.  Got her drug to the truck by 11:30.  Field dressed at 110lbs.  Nice deer for my first ever if I do say so myself!!!


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 11, 2007)

Great - Jsullivan - Thats what we want to here - a good story - for those of us board to death at work - I mean hard at work


----------



## D'Riverrat (Sep 13, 2007)

Sapelo Island 9/8/07 small doe and I mean small doe at 4:30 on my way to my stand. Second time hunting there lots of walking lots of chiggers and lots of fun. Crossbow


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Congrats to y'all. I know bout them long drags. Last long one I had was about 2500 feet. Don't sound that far but it was all uphill thru blow downs and brush. I was really tired of that deer by the time I got to the truck.


----------



## Jessehall (Sep 18, 2007)

i would be lol, theres no where on sheffield i havent hunted


----------



## jsullivan03 (Sep 24, 2007)

Jessehall said:


> i would be lol, theres no where on sheffield i havent hunted


Ok, Most people aren't crazy enough to hunt that far back.  Whats up Jesse?  This is Jamie Sullivan from McEachern.  Are you hunting Sheffield this year?


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 7, 2007)

Anybody sticking anything?
Sue


----------



## Robk (Oct 7, 2007)

being that I consider Fort Stewart public land I'll go ahead and post it here.

10/6 ML season opener on Fort Stewart.

Heavy rains this week took the creek I had to cross from10 feet wide and ankle deep to nearly 100yards wide and waist deep yesterday morning.  Got turned around in the dark in that swamp yesterday morning and took me an extra 30 minutes to get to my stand site.  dripping wet in the stand til 9:00am when a a big spike slipped in on me real quietly.  Wanting some meat in the freezer he DRT with the Win. Apex Magnum that my wife bought me last Christmas.  Easy drag back once we were back in the water.

rob


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 7, 2007)

RobK,
Good beginning to ML season! Glad that wading that creek was worth it to you!
Sue


----------



## Robk (Oct 8, 2007)

That's my favorite stand site.   I'll even keep my chest waders in if this weather pattern is still around come cold weather.


----------



## Robk (Oct 13, 2007)

add #2 to the list.

Griffin Ridge WMA in Long County.  Primitive Weapons Quota Hunt.

10/12/07
Doe
80 yards shot with the Apex.  
15 yards to where she died.

weird doe though, had little buttons on her head.


Rob


----------



## Judge (Oct 13, 2007)

*10/13/07 Chickasahatchee*

By the way, I have no idea how to spell that.  In stand at daylight Saturday a.m., light hit and I was near a wide open dove shoot til around 9 a.m.  No deer in sight.  I was in a oak flat bordering some pretty good sized planted pines.  At 9:35 I stood up and saw one bouncing toward me from the pines.  It was very small.  Luckily there was a bigger one behind it.  I made perfect shoulder shot at 75 yards it ran toward me and died at 40 yards from my stand.  Killed with CVA Wolf, Powerbelt 295.  They did the job.  I may go back tomorrow.  My first Muzzleloader deer.


----------



## Huntin Dad (Oct 14, 2007)

Tuckahoe,  My son killed a doe on the Sept. adult/child hunt.  He was in a ladder stand.  I was in a climber in the tree next to him.  I reached over and woke him up to point her out.  She came straight to us.  He drilled her at 25 yds. with a 150 gr silver tip spit out of a Marlin 30-30.  She ran about 20 yds shot through both shoulders.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Oct 18, 2007)

Great stories!! Anymore??


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 18, 2007)

Huntin Dad said:


> Tuckahoe,  My son killed a doe on the Sept. adult/child hunt.  He was in a ladder stand.  I was in a climber in the tree next to him.  I reached over and woke him up to point her out.  She came straight to us.  He drilled her at 25 yds. with a 150 gr silver tip spit out of a Marlin 30-30.  She ran about 20 yds shot through both shoulders.



Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robk (Oct 20, 2007)

number three for the year taken on Fort Stewart again...


----------



## Judge (Oct 20, 2007)

*Contest*



Robk said:


> number three for the year taken on Fort Stewart again...



Looks like Fort Stewart is still loaded with deer.  You regulars seemed to get a bunch last year.  I wish it was closer to Moultrie.  Not many posts about hog kills this year.  Are they still running rampant?


----------



## Robk (Oct 21, 2007)

I didn't get to hunt here last year.  this is my first year hunting here since 2001.  Met a bunch of hunters from the Tampa area.  I'd bet moultrie is closer than Tampa.  lol


Rob


----------



## Robk (Oct 21, 2007)

also, since I moved back here in August I've only seen one hog but then again I'm not really concentrating on the hogs this time of year.  give em a couple months. 

R


----------

